# My throttle won't turn all the way open!



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

I just bought a 1989 15hp yamaha off of CL out of state where I'm working. The guy started it right up no problems. So I bought it. I got back to the job site where I'm going to store it till I get home and was excited to admire my new toy! I noticed the handle will only turn to half throttle. I took the cover off and can clearly see that it's not moving to full throttle. It seems to be binding somewhere under the flywheel. What could be the problem? :'(  I hope that guy didn't pull a fast one on me.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

check to see if the timing advance is moving properly if not spray some oil up into it

or


get a ball peen hammer and tap around the  main body of the fly wheel  and see if that helps break it free

if not u will have to pull the wheel and hope a good cleaning up will help

sounds like it may have been dunked and not cleaned up properly or sat a loooong time

holler for cut runner on here


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If its in neutral it will only rev to about 1/4-1/2 throttle.
you have to put it in forward gear to get full wide open throttle


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

That's it! Awesome, thanks cut! I see the stop now. Can't wait to get home in a couple of weeks to test it out.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Glad i could help


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> If its in neutral it will only rev to about 1/4-1/2 throttle.
> you have to put it in forward gear to get full wide open throttle




K.I.S.S. [smiley=1-doh.gif] and pay attention 

Thanks for the much needed reminder.

sometimes I wonder................


----------

